# MX-210V (8X16) mini lathe tooling size questions



## Reporter (Dec 7, 2021)

Have a MX-210V mini lathe ordered and can't locate any info on what size tooling the mini uses.  Will not be changing the tool holder and would like to order a 7 piece indexable tool cutting set.  Need to order a knurling tool also.

Also: Do I need a "short" MT2 arbor chuck to work efficiently in the tailstock or will a standard length arbor work in the MX210V?

Thanks


----------



## Nutfarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

I would start with high speed steel not insert carbide. On a small machine high speed steel is your friend. It's not hard to grind with a standard bench grinder. A good place to start is the article here on grinding a high speed steel bits. An inexpensive book that is available used is How To Run A Lathe by South Bend. It an older book but the basics are still the same. Many thanks too the members that put a lot of work into the lathe tool grinding article.


----------



## Reporter (Dec 7, 2021)

Thanks for the info...I was hoping someone with a MX-210V (8x16) could answer my initial questions.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 7, 2021)

Is this set close to what you're looking for?









						Turning & Cut-Off Tools, 3/8" Indexable, 7 Piece Set 5434
					

Turning Tools 5434 6 turning tools; 1 cut-off blade; Inserts and torx wrenches; 3/8" shank; Extra inserts and screws available; Seven 3/8" indexable t...




					littlemachineshop.com
				



Just in case you decide on HSS :








						Tool Bits, 1/4" Pre-Sharpened, Set of 6
					

Made from high speed steel, these six tool bits are pre-sharpened and measure 1/4 inches high. Purchase this set of tool bits for your workshop today.




					littlemachineshop.com
				




As far as 2MT drill chuck goes you don't absolutely need a short arbor but often mini lathes can benefit from any short bits, drill bits, short arbors , etc. you won't regret having a short 2mt arbor chuck.








						Drill Chuck with 2 Morse Taper Shank | Mini Lathe Drill Chuck
					

This drill chuck is mounted on a 2 Morse Taper shank and has a hardened ground center jaw for durability and straight alignment. Order for your workshop.




					littlemachineshop.com


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Dec 7, 2021)

Might consider an ER collet chuck for drilling. I'm going to set up my FRC kids lathe with two of them. One each for 1/4-20 and 10-32 tsp drills. Much shorter than the huge keyless they have now!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Dec 7, 2021)

Oh, and mt2 center drill holders and some mt2 drills...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Reporter (Dec 7, 2021)

Thanks guys...for addressing my questions.  I have a LMS mini mill with R8 tooling. Also have a Rockwell 11X48 lathe with HSS tooling - but it's in an unheated area in my barn.  The MX-210V will be in my heated shop next to the LMS mini mill and is suited for my small Winter projects.


----------



## GrumpyGrandpa (Mar 14, 2022)

Reporter said:


> Have a MX-210V mini lathe ordered and can't locate any info on what size tooling the mini uses.  Will not be changing the tool holder and would like to order a 7 piece indexable tool cutting set.  Need to order a knurling tool also.
> 
> Also: Do I need a "short" MT2 arbor chuck to work efficiently in the tailstock or will a standard length arbor work in the MX210V?
> 
> Thanks


I am a newbie with MX210V. I don't know what is considered a "short or standard" arbor but i did have an arbor that had a tang on it that I had to cut off. I have several others that I have gotten from eBay and Amazon and I don't remember any standard or short designation so I assume they are standard and they work fine. I ordered a MT1 center for the headstock and it was too long due to the fact that the spindle is not milled deep enough. I will have to cut that off. I hope this helps.


----------

